# Do your poos do this?



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I am hoping this photo of barney lying with his leg tucked in has posted - it's always a bit hit and miss with me.

Arrg, why has it posted sideways when it appears the right way up in my camera file?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh yes, thats a Millie pose too. They look so relaxed and comfy doing it. Millie does the same when she stand on the ground but her front paws are resting on the seat of the settee, again with one paw tucked under. Looks like she's standing at the bar of a pub.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Ha ha. As my husband would say "that's my boy".


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Huh! I Frankie has never tucked his front paw like that. He always looks like the Sphinx when he lays down, unless he is sleeping.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My two do the goal post thing. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes Poppy does that and the splayed back legs x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly does it and it makes me laugh cause it reminds me of a cat pose


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

Barney is one handsome boy ! Love his gorgeous face! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Chris is it an ipad ???? It's when you take the pic with the ipad the wrong way round the image you see turns to the right way and they look right in your library but post them arrrr ....it took me ages to post some the other day.
He looks lovely I know Wilf does it cos I sometimes think it must hurt, but I can't think if Mable does!!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, it's an iPad. I think it's being an oldster - working out these quirks don't come naturally to us. Thank you. 

Still trying to work out what the goal post pose is???


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Poppy looks so regal in that photo Christine.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

RangerC said:


> Poppy looks so regal in that photo Christine.


She dose not look so regal at the moment laying next to me on her back her legs splayed showing her bits


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Mine does it:










Doesn't look very comfy to me!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola definitely does this.. Nina loves her legs stretched out though..


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I read this and thought, Rufus never does that, then he sat on my lap at tea and tucked his leg in. Evidently I am not too observant.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sometimes

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola does this a lot and also likes to have her back legs sticking out too like a frog!


----------

